
The Art of the Start: Guy Kawasaki Salesforce Developer Conference Slides - gibsonf1
http://www.scribd.com/doc/81611/Guy-Kawasaki-Salesforce-Developer-Conference-Slides
======
tuukkah
While browsing the slides, you can listen to snippets of some talks on
youtube.

The 10-20-30 rule: <http://youtube.com/watch?v=liQLdRk0Ziw>

The right motivation: <http://youtube.com/watch?v=L3xaeVXTSBg>

------
gibsonf1
Without Guy talking, only moderately interesting.

